# Deer hunting on Kelly's Island?



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just curious if anyone has ever hunted on Kelly's Island? I've heard that there is a large population of deer on the Island but was wondering if it is worth the ferry ride. The state park does allow hunting for what ever is in season, but no hunting on sundays. Any info appreciated.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my brother and i hunted it for a few years,and it,s a nice trip. there is other public land there to hunt on too. sunday hunting should be permissable?????before, the ferry quit running too soon, now they run much later in the year. at night the deer walk through your campsite.


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

I've hunted kellys a few times maybe 8 years ago. Me and some buddies made the trip 2 or 3 years in a row. Deer sign was everywhere. Deer were holed up like rabbits. Some real thick areas where the deer were the altimate pros at avoiding humans. Did see some nice bucks and does but never shot anything. The place has grown up(houses and such) a bit since I hunted it. And the locals are real funny about getting too close to there property. It would be fun to do that hunt again. But I have too many good hunting oppertunities on the mainland and not enough time to take advantage of it.


----------

